# 2D animation with IK system



## ThickAir (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi

I'm trying to find the name of a software app someone told me about last year. I'm not sure if it's a standalone app or a plug-in for after effects or shake.

It lets you add spline IK systems, like that in 3D software such as maya, to 2D shapes and images and apply forces to make things wobble and bounce. Anyone know what this is?

Thanks

D


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 12, 2008)

Maya?  Lightwave?  Studio Max?  PIV?

https://store.pixels.net/pixelsonli...ghlight=&sid=2d75cec5932db4e9abcb65bd8b8e2e85


----------



## ThickAir (Oct 12, 2008)

No, not 3D apps, hence the reference to Maya in my post. 2D apps is what I'm asking about. I know how to do this in maya but I'm trying to find an alternative 2D app/plug-in that can do it for a specific project I have.

Thanks

D


----------

